# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Connection to database Fails

## rmadduluri

hi everybody,

I have a vb application supplied by vendor that connects to a oracle database and also has crystal reports in it. The way they are getting connected to oracle is

1. the application asks for username, password and servicename the first time it logs on to the application.

2. It uses the same params to establish another connection to oracle for crystal reports

Now the problem I'm facing is I connect successfully to the application but when I try to print crystal reports it says "Logon failed" . The vendor says that we have some settings on our database that is preventing me to have more than one connection from the same user and same machine. I try to open the crystal report   and say verify database the report connects to the database. 

One other thing is we have two identical databases one for each region and this report works on one database and not on ther other. Can anyone of you out there tell me what to look for on the database. 


Thanks
Rukmini

----------


## jkoopmann

since it works on one and not the other i would just start comparing the configurations of both.

look at the following for any parameters that are set and are different.
tnsnames.ora
sqlnet.ora
listener.ora
v$parameter

also since the vendor states there is something in the database that is restricting the user to log on more than once, you might just try connecting through sql*plus from the same machine from two seperate windows. this should put that to rest.

----------


## rmadduluri

I have checked all parameters and they all are all similar . I don't see what the problem is. I connected two different Sql sessions and they work

----------


## jkoopmann

through it back at the vendor, if they have a support staff they should be able to help you with why you can not connect properly. make them point out the settings that would inhibit you from connecting twice.

----------


## rmadduluri

I was able to run the crystal report seperately and trap the error message 

logon failed
details- incorrect username/password. OCI call:OCISessionBegin

Is this something related to oracle OCI or crystal reports

----------


## mandy_d2k

look at the following for any parameters that are set and are different.
tnsnames.ora
sqlnet.ora
listener.ora
v$parameter

----------

